# icq probleme



## -FA- (8. August 2010)

Ich habe seit gestern probleme mit icq. 
es hängt sich seit gestern abend beid er phase "Start" auf. 
heute morgen dasselbe, dochs chon bei "Überprüfung". ich hbs dann laufen lassn, dann sprang es anch 5 Minueen in die "Start-Phase", dann anch weiteren 5 wars dann edlich angemdlet --> 10 min für icq-Anmeldung. 

da ist irgndwas faul. jetzt ist es zwar angemldet, aber alle Konakte sind weiß amrkiert, sprich ich seh keinen Onlien-Status. Normal dauert bei mir en Anmeldung 4-5s, aber nicht 10 min. dsas hat bios gestern mittg noch alles gefunzt. icq-Version ist 6.2.

habt ihr irgend ne idee was ich tun kann?


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Probier mal, dich bei Meebo oder Icq2go einzuloggen, um zu sehn, wie lange es da dauert.
Alternativ würde ich dir empfehlen, mal auf nen anderen Messanger wie Pidgin o.ä. umzusteigen.


----------



## -FA- (8. August 2010)

mach ich gleich mal. also der Anmledeprozess hängt sich auf. ist nur so das icq wenn sich die anmeddung aufhängt zwar die Kontakte anzeigt, aber nur in weiß, sprich ohne Status. Weiter ist es so, dass die facebook dienste nicht verfügbar sind. 

kann es sein dass da irgend ein Server down ist? weil letztes mal konnte ich mich schonmal nicht anmelden. da kam dann aber ein fehler.


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Also ich bin im Icq via Pidgin drinne und hab keine Probleme.


----------



## -FA- (8. August 2010)

Also jetzt kommt fehler, dass keine verbindung hergestellt werden kann.
Ich geb denen jetzt mal noch bis morgen Zeit, falls es ein server ist. 
Sonst werd ich mal Updates ziehen, icq neu installieren, und auf Viren scannen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiss ist die neuste Version 7.1, vielleicht solltest du mal updaten...


----------



## TheArival (8. August 2010)

Hab das gleiche Problem

Bei mir kommt immer ,,Es ist ein Problem aufgetreten" , und es bleibt immer bei Überprüfung / Start stehen es läuft dann nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. August 2010)

Und welche ICQ Version benutzt du?


----------



## connermc (8. August 2010)

Hab das gleiche Problem ICQ bleibt bei der Überprüfung hängen, komme selbst auf der ICQ.com ? Download ICQ mit Facebook Chat nur langsam drauf wenn überhaupt.

Ich benutze ICQ 6.5


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

Hm, also ich komm wie gewohnt mit max. Speed drauf.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. August 2010)

Seltsam... Ich habe ja Version 7.1 und alles klappt wunderbar, es kommt nur beim Start von ICQ so ein Fenster was ich dann aber wegklicke  Irgendwas mit Updates habs net gelesen....
Gleich starte ich icq neu und lese es mal, obwohl ich den Haken bei "beim nächsten Start nicht mehr anzeigen" mache kommt es wieder..


----------



## we3dm4n (8. August 2010)

Gleiches Problem.

Habe ICQ 7.2


----------



## TheBlackMarshmallow (8. August 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich heute Nacht auch, allerdings mit Miranda...
DownOrNot meinte dass login.icq.com down wäre, aber nunja, seit heute Morgen funktioniert wieder alles, zumindest bei mir .


----------



## Campinator (8. August 2010)

Hab das selbe prob.Bin seit heute ausem urlaub back und icq tuts einfach nich mehr,hatte noch 6.5,dachte ok vlt liegts an version, dann 7.2instal und trotzdem tut sich nix.er kommt beim start unterschiedlich weit. mal bis start mal auch nur bis überprüfen. to go geht auch nich. icq.com is iwie voll überlastet oda so.


----------



## Luc-93 (8. August 2010)

ohne witz ich hab seit gestern abend  das er allgemeinen fehler .....  macht also conected nicht 

aber wie schon erwähnt ladet euch meebo  runter  funktioniert alles bombe damit  bei chip steht auch gleich eine anleitung
wenn auch nur zum überbrücken


----------



## TheArival (8. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Und welche ICQ Version benutzt du?



Vorgänger Version von 7.2.


----------



## -FA- (8. August 2010)

also hängt sich immernoch beid er anmeldung auf. Ich befürchte das problem liegt bei den icq-servern. sollten wir mal bei denen ins forum schreiben?


----------



## buzty (8. August 2010)

verbreitetes problem, ich komm auch mit meebo und trillian-web drauf, aber weder mit trillian noch mit pidgin (bzw er connected, zeigt mir aber niemanden)


----------



## -FA- (8. August 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> verbreitetes problem, ich komm auch mit meebo und trillian-web drauf, aber weder mit trillian noch mit pidgin (bzw er connected, zeigt mir aber niemanden)



Edit: ich kommt auch nicht auf icq2go drauf.


----------



## Jan565 (8. August 2010)

Mit meebo habe ich es eben geschafft mich ein zu loggen. Mit ICQ 7.2 geht es nicht. So viel ich schon wo anders raus gelesen habe liegt es an server probleme von denen


----------



## buzty (8. August 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Edit: ich kommt auch nicht auf icq2go drauf.



mein problem ist bei icq2go dass das programm an und für sich nicht lädt, nur die n24-version, aber da kann ich auch nicht connecten. die icq-seite ist eh komplett lahm, keine ahnung ob das auch ne auswirkung ist...
mal gucken, vllt. arbeiten die herren da morgen auch mal wieder.


----------



## tibo13 (9. August 2010)

Ich habe auch arge Probleme mit ICQ. Seit vorgestern kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden. Über den Überprüfungs-Status bin ich nicht hinausgekommen. Hatte 7.2 drauf. Habs dann runtergeschmissen und das 6.5 wieder aufgespielt. Macht keinen Unterschied. Zudem sind sämtliche ICQ Seiten gar nicht oder nur sehr langsam zu erreichen. Ich denke es wird an ICQ selbst liegen. Was mich nur wundert, dass die es nicht innheralb von max. 24h in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Bier (9. August 2010)

bei mir klappts auch nciht seit gestern..

bin aber auch über meebo on

Ein Freund meinte es läg an der Telekom ?? 
kann da was dran sein?


----------



## TheRammbock (9. August 2010)

Mir würde kein Grund einfallen, was die Telekom mit ICQ zu tun haben sollte  Ich bin nun seit drei tagen dauereingeloggt und habe keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

Bei mir geht es bis Start da steht dan bin ich ohne irgend ne Meldung wieder beim Anmelde teil -.-


----------



## kress (9. August 2010)

Also bei mir funzts ohne Probleme, ob jetzt mit Pidgin oder Icq 6.5er.


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

man kommt nicht mal auf die icq homepage um sein pw zu ändern  oder neu anzumelden.


----------



## kress (9. August 2010)

Auch da läuft bei mir alles wie gewohnt.
Ist ja komisch, dass es bei Manchen geht und bei Anderen wieder nicht.
Liegt vllt am Provider/Standort.


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

Ist echt hammer wie manche ohne probs reinkommen sogar auf hp und bei anderen da passiert rein garnix -.-


----------



## connermc (9. August 2010)

Nein nichts geht weder ICQ Homepage noch ICQ 6.5, mal abwarten  

evtl. liegt es ja doch an der Telekom 


guckst du hier : ICQ geht nicht? evtl. Telekom problem? - DSL - Forum Service


----------



## assko (9. August 2010)

Die Telekom schafft echt die unmöglischten dinger ^^


----------



## Campinator (9. August 2010)

Bei mir klappts auch nich.schon seit gerstern.das wird ein serverproblem sein,nicht telekom.bei freunden von mir gehts reibungslos. 6.5und 7.2 ham bei mir keinen zweck.bricht immer oda sagt "algemeiner fehler (zifferncode)". icq hp spackt auch voll ab 2go geht auch nich meebo und iphone icq aba schon.also wer kann,vlt ma mit handy probiern.
langsam regts mich echt auf.


----------



## -FA- (9. August 2010)

Der allgemine fehler 0x80040326 kommt bei mir jetzt auch.


----------



## tibo13 (9. August 2010)

Mit dem Notebook auf der Arbeit und auf dem iPhone geht ICQ bei mir auch. Zuhause war allerdings bis vorhin nichts zu machen. Mal gespannt was der Rechner sagt wenn ich nachher von der Arbeit komme


----------



## joraku (9. August 2010)

Bier schrieb:


> Ein Freund meinte es läg an der Telekom ??
> kann da was dran sein?



Sicher, aber da du hier schreibst wird das eher nicht der Fall sein. 

@T: Mein Bruder hatte das Problem gestern. Ich war gestern nicht am PC, kann also nicht sagen ob das auch bei mir gewesen wäre.
Gerade eben dachte ich schon ich könnte auch nicht connecten, aber da war ein anderes Programm dran schuld.
Vielleicht ist irgendwas mit den Servern im Zusammenhang mit der neuen ICQ-Version schief. 
ICQ wurde doch verkauft, arbeiten da jetzt auch andere Leute dran?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (9. August 2010)

Also bei mir funzts auch nicht seit 2 Tagen -.-".
Hoffentlich bekommen die oder die Telekom das bald wieder gebacken.
Komisch aber, dass Meebo geht.

Edit:
Okay habs geschafft mich in Icq einzuloggen indem ich "über http verbinden" (oder so ähnlich ^^) angewählt hatte.


----------



## -FA- (9. August 2010)

ich glaub die heben was gemacht. es funzt wieder.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (9. August 2010)

Okay lag wohl nicht an der Einstellung ^^


----------



## Campinator (9. August 2010)

alles kla es schein wida zu klappen.ich kann wida on gehn


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2010)

Hast du es schon mal mit vernünftiger Rechtschreibung versucht? Bitte sei so gut und verschone uns von dieser kindlichen Sprache, bei der kaum ein Wort ausgeschrieben ist.  Danke.

Zumindest im Ansatz sollte man das wenigstens beachten.


----------



## Campinator (10. August 2010)

Wie jemand schreibt sollte doch in dieser übermäßig kontrollierten welt noch dem autor selbst überlassen werden. wens stört der braucht meine kommentare ja nich lesen nech.
Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollt is das hier:
heise online - ICQ aus dem Telekom-Netz nicht erreichbar

Es war doch ein prob der telekom


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2010)

Nur als kleiner Hinweis am Rande. Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn dir diese Welt (und eigentlich befinden wir uns nur in einem Forum) übermäßig kontrolliert vorkommt. Es gibt aber gewisse (und einfache) Regeln, an die wir uns halten möchten. 



> Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung mit ein. Personen mit anderen Muttersprachen und/oder Rechtschreibschwäche seien auf das breite Angebot an Rechtschreib-Plugins für diverse Browser hingewiesen.


----------



## Annabell (10. August 2010)

Auch bei mir läuft es wieder.


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Bei mir allerdings nicht, was komisch ist...


----------

